# The Soviet Air Force In Hungary



## Monox (Nov 20, 2009)

Archival photos from the Soviet AF being stationed at the airport of Debrecen:


----------



## A4K (Nov 20, 2009)

Tök jó képek, Monox!


----------



## Monox (Nov 20, 2009)

köszi


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2009)

I believe it is Debrecen that I did some training at back in 2002. We flew our helicopters to Hungary and did gunnery there. I am 90% sure it was the same airbase. I have quite a few pics, but unfortunately they are not digital.


----------



## A4K (Nov 26, 2009)

Shame Chris, be great to see them. 

How many military bases are there now in Hungary? I know of Kecskemét, Taszár (if it's still operational) and Veszprém.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2009)

A4K said:


> Shame Chris, be great to see them.
> 
> How many military bases are there now in Hungary? I know of Kecskemét, Taszár (if it's still operational) and Veszprém.



Not sure, but you just reminded me that the base I spent time training at was Taszár. We also stopped to refuel at it on our way home from Kosovo back in 2003.


----------



## A4K (Nov 26, 2009)

Did you ever fly over Pécs, Chris? I remember seeing US Blackhawks flying over a few times around then, sometimes in a two row formation (usually 2 air ambulance and 6 or 7 troop carriers).


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2009)

Yeah we flew over Pécs twice. Both times we were in a very loose formation of 16 helicopters though. 8 Blackhawks and 8 Apaches. The first time was because of our training and the other time was when we were coming back from Kosovo.

And it was Taszár that we did our gunnery training at and refueling. I will scan the pics that I have when I get a new scanner.


----------



## A4K (Nov 26, 2009)

Sounds good mate! I'll have to find my old notes and see how many helo's I saw, and if there were Apache's aswell...I don't remember there being so many at once though, rather 8 or 9 ship formations.


----------



## Monox (Jan 5, 2010)

Archival photos from the Soviet AF being stationed at the airport of Kunmadaras:



 

 

And something else .... since families lived at the airport.


----------

